# HDR SHOOTOUT Roman CHurch



## JRE313 (Jun 23, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k7m6h5oz00j6iss/Archive.zip

This is a hard one. Good Luck!


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 23, 2012)

It is a bit odd but I think is that you did not get the correct range to work with. The ev's were off.



church by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 23, 2012)

You're right, the DR is really wide.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

I have to go with the realistic look.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 23, 2012)

you definitely got the DR under control better than I did Bynx, nice!


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

There was something strange about how these were shot. They werent shot in order and the last couple were duplicates so only 6 shots were used. This was definately a 9 or even an 11 shot situation. But this just proves that even when you make a mistake in shooting as long as you get enough you can save the image. I love HDR.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 23, 2012)

I noticed that strangeness as well.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

Its too bad when we post images that they cant fill the screen to see the details like those in this image. Photo sites shouldnt have limitations for photo size since seeing the image is what its all about.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes these were a bit weird. I noticed in photomatix that it asked me what stops they where. I assumed from past discussion they were 1 stop so I changed it. I think what happened is there it was not set to 0 prior to shooting so the dynamic range was a bit off. This has happened to me. For amount of shots there should have been more detail in that statue. Either he had his exposure compensation altered or something.. I also think the white balance was off.


----------



## JRE313 (Jun 23, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Yes these were a bit weird. I noticed in photomatix that it asked me what stops they where. I assumed from past discussion they were 1 stop so I changed it. I think what happened is there it was not set to 0 prior to shooting so the dynamic range was a bit off. This has happened to me. For amount of shots there should have been more detail in that statue. Either he had his exposure compensation altered or something.. I also think the white balance was off.



VIP 
I told u guys that this was hard. They were shot at 1 stop apart.
Please keep in mind that It was almost pitch black in the church.
I could hardly see the camera if front of me.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 23, 2012)

Your exif data shows your E.V. @

+2.67
+2.67
+1.50
+0.33
-2
-9.33
-12 

You don't have a 0 in there and you should. plus this is not one stop apart, thus you must have done something in your camera either you were not set at 0 when you started. I have done this before when I shot in manual and then went to auto bracket I did not switch back and it through my exposures off. I think this is what happend according to your exif data


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

Unless you have a top of the line camera that shoots a full 9 bracketed set for HDR then do it all manually. Start at the highlight or shadow end, then just crank the shutter speed wheel up or down depending on which end you started with until you have the other end covered. It doesnt get any simpler than that. In the case of the highlight end, if your camera has blinkies, then you have the  highlight area covered as soon as they disappear so there is no guesswork. All the shots here were ok, its just that the two brightest images had identical camera settings so one should not be used. As for the WB, since there were so many different kinds of light, its not an issue.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 23, 2012)

I did a second edit with a realistic look. I had them spaced out at 2 1/2 in photomatix as it asked instead of manually changing it to 1 stop. There was a lot of magenta in the whites so I used a white neutralizer filter in color effex to get that hue out. Also the light on the statue was bothering me so I also created another layer and toned that down and masked it in.

I tried to think what it would look like if I was there in person and maybe I hit it or maybe I did not. 





realistic by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

Since your highlights are still blown its pretty tough to guess what the color of light is on that woman.


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 23, 2012)

come again? Not sure why you can not see what color is on that statue, I can.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 23, 2012)

Vip you might have good eyes, but you cant see the temperature of light on that statue. You dont know the color of that light either. So its a toal guess. But Im betting it is a bit more on the yellow side than what you have done.


----------



## inaka (Jun 24, 2012)

Since I'm more of a fan of somewhat realistic HDR, here's how I would process this image:







NOTE: Tinypic seems to soften the image a bit...


----------



## vipgraphx (Jun 25, 2012)

here is one with texture and effects




texture and effects by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------

